# Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?



## Schnodder123 (19. Juni 2018)

*Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Ich möchte eine IP Kamera installieren, die ich über einen Rasperry steuern möchte.
Kann ich dabei einen Router mit WLAN nutzen und die Kamera fürs Internet sperren ?


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Du solltest im Router für die IP- oder MAC-Adresse der Kamera den Internetzugriff sperren können.


----------



## Schnodder123 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Aber wie kann ich dann über das Rasperry WLAN mit nem Addon auf die Kamera zugreifen ?


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Kannst du genauer ausführen was du genau vor hast?
Ist der Raspberry nicht im selben Netz?


----------



## Schnodder123 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Ich möchte eine IP Kamera installieren und mir das Bild auf dem TV via Rasperry anschauen.
Es gibt ein Addon namens Surv. Cameras die ich dafür nutzen wollte.

Der Rasperry ist mit LAN am Router, die Kamera wollte ich per WLAN "anschliessen"


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Dann kannst du einfach im Router einstellen, dass die IP- oder MAC-Adresse der Webcam keine Berechtigung hat, dass sie ins Internet kommt und fertig.
Hat mit dem Zugriff vom Raspberry keinen Zusammenhang.


----------



## Schnodder123 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Und in dem Rasperry Addon trage ich die IP der Kamera ein und fertig ?!


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*



Schnodder123 schrieb:


> Und in dem Rasperry Addon trage ich die IP der Kamera ein und fertig ?!



Jup, sollte so funktionieren.
Alternativ könnte man bei der Kamera in der IP-Konfiguration auch den Standard-Gateway nicht angeben.


----------



## Metaltyp (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Du solltest dich erkundigen, ob die IP-Kamera auch von dem Addon unterstützt wird. Wenn du einen Smart-TV hast, kannst du auch über den Browser des TVs auf das Web-Interface der Kamera zugreifen. Das wäre mir persönlich zwar eine Rechnung mit zu vielen Unbekannten, aber gehen tut das.


----------



## Laudian (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Denkfehler ? "Internes" Wlan für IP Kamera ? Also ohne Internet ?*

Ist die IP-Kamera denn ohne Portweiterleitung überhaupt aus dem Internet erreichbar?
Wenn nicht, brauchst du eigentlich überhaupt nichts machen.


----------

